# Standard Operating Procedures



## MaryAnne (Jun 27, 2016)

I am looking for an example of an SOP(Standard Operating Procedure) for my job.
I am a CPC, Medical records Team lead, process Release of Information, etc.
Does anyone have any SOPs you can share with me or know someone who would? 
I am helping my manager write these and it'd be easier if we had some examples.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 28, 2016)

When I was writing job descriptions for my staff, I used descriptions I found on LinkedIn, on medical job websites and I actually Googled "Coding Specialist Job Description".  The language I found in the various job descriptions was helpful in describing the job functions as they were performed here.


----------



## MaryAnne (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you Pam, I've been doing that too, so I'll keep checking job descriptions.


----------

